# log cabin kit



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi guys, I built a real neat G scale log cabin from a kit last year. It came precut and included real stone to make a fireplace. I would like to do another one but I have no idea what company made it or where to buy another. I probably bought this one on Ebay. Does anyone know of any available G scale log cabin model kits and where a guy can buy one? thanks! Robertalan51


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Robert- Michael's Craft store sells an inexpensive ($5 or $6) log cabin. It is an unfinished decorative bird house kit. By simply adding some window glass, enlarging the doorway and painting it with exterior paint, you can have a pretty nice looking and cheap log cabin. Several people here on MLS (including myself) have kitbashed these. I added some metal roofing using the 'soda can and paper crimper trick,' replaced the included chimney with a homemade version, and added a front porch. For a few bucks each, you can't go wrong. -Kevin.


----------



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks so much kevin..........i will look into picking one up. rob


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they are Timberline Log Cabin kits, but not sure.


----------



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Jerry. I tried finding timberline log cabins online but didn't have any luck. I did enjoy your website tho. 
thanks again for your response. Rob


----------



## sparrow (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob, try Rusticreplicas.com. 

Bill


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Timberline is out of business, their web site does not work.


----------



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks Bill. 
went to the site. really neat kits but not ready to spend $80 on them . 
thanks for the info tho. 
rob


----------

